# Immediate NREMT feedback



## sdadam (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, so this is just a theory, but I think that it stands true.

The NREMT, and NREMTP are both computer based tests these days. The number of questions varies depending on how well you are doing overall, answer all the questions right and the test is short, answer a certain question wrong and the test will ask you more questions about that subject.

Here is my theory; considering you do not go to the maximum number of questions (i.e. the possibility of having another question asked exists) then if you answer the last question that you receive correctly you passed, and if you answer the last question that you received incorrectly you did not pass.

Meaning if you answer a question incorrectly and the test ends, you did not pass, considering that the question was not the last question of the test numerically, because the test must have decided that you no longer have a chance at passing even if you were to answer all the subsequent questions correctly, otherwise it would ask you another question. 

what do you think?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 30, 2007)

Me thinks you made my hair hurt!  

R/r 911


----------



## Guardian (Jul 1, 2007)

yea, I got about half way through the post and then had a massive seizure.



When I read about the theory of relativity, I had a very vague idea of what Einstein was talking about.  I haven’t a clue on your theory.  It might be the most brilliant thing ever written for all I know.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 1, 2007)

sdadam said:


> The NREMT, and NREMTP are both computer based tests these days. The number of questions varies depending on how well you are doing overall, answer all the questions right and the test is short, answer a certain question wrong and the test will ask you more questions about that subject.


Is this fact or is this part of your theory as well?



sdadam said:


> Here is my theory; considering you do not go to the maximum number of questions (i.e. the possibility of having another question asked exists) then if you answer the last question that you receive correctly you passed, and if you answer the last question that you received incorrectly you did not pass.
> 
> Meaning if you answer a question incorrectly and the test ends, you did not pass, considering that the question was not the last question of the test numerically, because the test must have decided that you no longer have a chance at passing even if you were to answer all the subsequent questions correctly, otherwise it would ask you another question.
> 
> what do you think?


Are you asking if this theory is the way it is or the way it should be?

Are you asking is there a question on the test, where no matter how well you've been doing so well, missing 'this one question' means an automatic fail?  I highly doubt there is a question such as that, unless it is:

True or False
Air goes in and out, blood goes round and round.  Any variation of this is a bad thing.


----------



## jsnow78 (Jul 1, 2007)

ok I will take a swing at this too now that I have relief from the headache from reading this yesterday B)

ok I believe what you are trying to say is:

If you are answering a series of questions about the same subject and you starts missing some of them they ask different questions about the same subject, and that if you answer the last one incorrectly and it shuts down, do you fail?

that's my quess :wacko:


----------



## bstone (Jul 1, 2007)

Umm.....what?????


----------



## HorseHauler (Jul 2, 2007)

As everyone knows, it is broke down into so many categories ie: airway, trauma, peds, OB/GYN etc.... And you also know that you have to pass each category in order to pass the NR. The test is adaptive, so if you keep missing all the questiong in the same category, you will not be able to pass the test simply because you did not pass that category, ie shutting you off sooner or later. On the other hand if you keep getting all the questions correct, you might get shut off around 70 questions and pass... you just never know untill the results...

Maybe I am kind of close to what he is saying???? Or I just simply wasted 5 minutes of my life that I will never get back...

Eric


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 2, 2007)

This is NOT the thread to read 3 days before taking a Registry test.  I thought I was losing my mind before!!!


----------



## sdadam (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok let me take another shot at this.
*
These things I know: *(or have been told by people that I trust)

The NR test is adaptive, it will ask you less questions if your doing well, and more questions if you are doing poorly.

It is divided in to sections (Trauma, Cardiac, Respiratory, OB, ect.) and if you answer a question wrong in one category the test will ask you more questions in that category.

If you are doing poorly on any test there is a point where you can no longer pass, even if you get the remainder of the questions correct. (i.e. you are taking a 100 question test and need 70% to pass, if you are on question 50 and already missed 31 questions, then even if you answer the remaining 50 questions correctly you still fail the test.)

*This is what I think you can tell about passing the NR test using the above information:*

If you miss the last question given to you, you do not pass (not because of that question, but because missing a question followed by the test ending is indicative of you having reached the point that you can no longer pass. Otherwise the test would continue.)

If you answer your final question correctly, you pass (not because of that particular question, but because if you had answered incorrectly, and still had a chance at passing the test, it would have given you another question)

So if you remember the last question that you have, before the test shuts off, figure out if you answered right or wrong, then you should have a good indicator of weather or not you passed.

Things that I don't know that may make this incorrect;

I assume that the programmers of the testing software are smart people, and they may have programed the test to continue to ask a few more questions after you reach the pass / fail mark in order to keep you from being able to predict your success.

also

The scoring of the test may be algorithmic  rather than a straight froward, you got so many right out of so many possible.

and lastly

this will not work if you reach the end of the test numerically. (Lets say that there are a total of 255 questions possible. Most people pass or fail before they get to question #255, but if you are on the LAST question (#255) then since no matter what there can't be a #256 my thoughts won't apply)

(I have no idea if there are actually 255 questions possible I just used that number as an example)

hope that makes more sense.

if not I'll shut up.


----------

